# lumia 820 fell out of pocket and...



## huke (Jan 15, 2014)

my lumia 820 fell out of pocket and landed in water. I have dried it with a hair dryer and it booted up once but soon shut down and now it was died. Any suggestions? I do have an extra battery from mpj which I've heard would add a little power. Should I try the new now or leave the phone in a bag of rice first?? AndI have insurance on my phone, can I get a replacement phone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't try to use it.
Remove the battery and dry it out.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2014)

I hope this isn't a prelude to a SPAM attack.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 15, 2014)

The insurance won't help, there is an exclusion called "liquid ingress". Stick it a bag of rice and leave for a week somewhere warm. the try it again, then go get a new phone.


----------



## Mojofilter (Jan 16, 2014)

Really? What's the point in insurance if it doesn't cover what is basically accidental damage?

Not doubting you, just curious as I'm paying for insurance mainly because I take my phone running and worry that it'll get wet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mojofilter said:


> Really? What's the point in insurance if it doesn't cover what is basically accidental damage?.



The point of insurance, is to make money for insurance companies.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 16, 2014)

If you were dishonest you could allege it had been nicked but this is a serious offence and I would stress you should never do  this.


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 16, 2014)

huke said:


> my lumia 820 fell out of pocket and landed in water. I have dried it with a hair dryer and it booted up once but soon shut down and now it was died. Any suggestions? I do have an extra battery from mpj which I've heard would add a little power. Should I try the new now or leave the phone in a bag of rice first?? AndI have insurance on my phone, can I get a replacement phone?


If it was salt water after removing the battery you should wash it out with warm soapy water before leaving it to dry.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

huke said:


> my lumia 820 fell out of pocket and landed in water. I have dried it with a hair dryer and it booted up once but soon shut down and now it was died. Any suggestions? I do have an extra battery from mpj which I've heard would add a little power. Should I try the new now or leave the phone in a bag of rice first?? AndI have insurance on my phone, can I get a replacement phone?


Here's some tips on how to dry out a wet phone: http://www.wirefresh.com/dropped-your-phone-down-the-loo-dont-panic/

Great to see urban has delivered more responses than any of the other 4 forums you posted this in


----------



## 4dblue (Jan 20, 2014)

Actually you should put in rice first, then try the new battery.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Situations like this is why I'm seriously considering a waterproof phone like the Sony Xperia Z Compact next.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it safe to fry the rice afterwards or will you die if you do that?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Is it safe to fry the rice afterwards or will you die if you do that?



you will die of teh phone canc0rz


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2014)

*reads in bath on phone*


----------

